# Diy Camo dipping my gun.



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

You want to dip the barrel upside down, that way the seam will be on the bottom.Make sure you plug both ends of the barrel up so that water doesn't rush in. Also when I dip a barrel,I will tape the long sides of the film so that the film pulls in with the barrel. Watch a few u-tube v videos to get an idea of what you are trying to accomplish. Good luck. BH


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

thank bhuntin. im excited bout doing this. any more inout would be apprecaited. thanks


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

If I were you I would practice on something small to get the hang of it. You can get a box of light switch covers for a few dollars, if you mess them up you won't be out much. Take your time and be warned, this is very addicting!!!lol P.s follow the instructions And by the way, what part of La are u from? I moved here to Tn in 96 but have lived all over La


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

im from livingston la. lived in baton rouge for few years and now back to livingston. wish i had more archery people here. seems like they all disappeared on me. how long is it taking for the kits to arrive? im so excited im hoping it dont take to long. i have a brand new gun i havent shot yet. want to dip it first. hoping it comes in in time for hunting season. i was stuck between patterns. hard picking a pattern and not knowing what the gun would look like in it. was hoping to find pics of different guns done but couldnt find many. thanks for the info.


----------



## Zallsup (Mar 31, 2008)

*practice*

Just an idea, but it might not be a bad idea to practice on a pipe or something barrel like. With the ends plugged it might want to float on you which may make it awkward to handle under water.


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

LOL, that barrel will not float! He is right though you may want to practice with a similar shaped item. You mentioned hunting with this gun? First off I would recommend you wait until after hunting season to dip the gun. That clear coat needs to cure for at least 3-4 weeks before shooting. I won't warranty a gun that has been shot before the 30 day cure time! Just stuff both ends of the barrel with a paper towel or napkin to keep the water from intruding on the film. I am very surprised that more people haven't chimed in to help you out.I'm going to bring up some of the stuff I have dipped recently, it's here in diy under, my diy projects. Need any more help just send me a pm and we can try to help you get that gun dipped.


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

man i appreciate it. the kit is ordered and im a waiting. dont know how long it will take but here in louisiana we can use a handy riftle during muzzlelader season. muzzleloader is next weekend so i already put my scope on the 444 and going to set it today. after i make the hunt next weekend i wont use it till after i have dipped and it has curred. i have a few other rifles to hunt with along with another 444 that i love shooting. most people look at me dumb when they see me with it knowing i have a browning 30-06 and a rem. 30-06 corbin. last year i shot a 190 pound 8 point and a very nice 9 point with the 444 and neither deer ran 20 yards. this is one bad machine. my wife used it last year to kill her first deer and now she wants one so i bought another this year. so after we hunt with it this weekend im planning on starting my camo obsession. lol. i thought i would get more chimes in this post but its ok i think from your input and watching icemans video i think i can get it done. it was very hard picking a a pattern. i went with the timbersedge xd but thinking now i would have went with the true timber. ha. ill just order more. im sure all the guys at the camp is going to want their guns dipped after seeing mine. that is if it comes out good. ha. thanks again bhuntin.


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

I lived in Lafayette for 10 years and still have a brother there. Then moved to monroe, then traded the flat land for mountains. I live in a little corner of Tn called Johnson city. The deer we kill here are earned as you have to be part Billy goat to hunt them lol,You on facebook, my space? when You get that gun done I want to see pics, Just remember to plug or tape any where water can rush in. Take your time, and think about how you are going to dip the item before hand. Also you need to find something to hold the barrel, I tried to use my hand on the first gun and my hand actually broke through the pattern before the barrel was finished. I know this is going to sound red-neck but get you two paint rollers, break off the rollers to where you are left with a handle and the l shaped part of the roller then insert them into both ends it gives you something to hold on to and lets the film wrap without any interference.just remember to plug both ends after you insert the handles. Good luck BH


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

One more thing, you being from south La the humidity is going to play havoc on the film, Keep the film in a controlled environment, [ac]. If not the sides will want to roll up. You can help combat this by taping the sides of the film. Don't try to dip if its hot outside, wait till its night time or an a very cool day as the heat will want to evaporate the activator even faster. I learned this the hard way!!lol. BH


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

******* isn't always a bad way. Lol. Thanks man I'll keep you updated on the progress. Lol. Hopefully it goes on easy. If I have questions I'll hit u up. If u dobt mind that is. Thanks


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Any time bud!


----------



## ECO Hunter (Oct 14, 2009)

Guys you can go to http://www.liquidconceptsus.com and order all the material and supplies you want. You can buy camo film material for 15.00 a square meter. You can also get all the supplies from them also.


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

I can get two five meter rolls for that price. I actually just received a 40 meter roll of that hard woods, And 50 meters of that grass pattern, dude the duck hunters love that grass pattern, They want their guns, truck interiors, and boat acc dipped in that grass. At 15 a meter, I would be better off getting sample rolls from TWN. Good luck hutch and keep me posted BH


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

I couldn't find the hard woods. True timber was bout the closest.


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

That hard woods is not a LP film for the dip kits. I get this film from a different supplier.Have you started on that gun?


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

No the kit not in yet. Cant wait.


----------



## pse dad (Nov 21, 2009)

Bhuntin,
Where are you getting your film?


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

does anybody know how long it takes to get the film from timbersedge? im dying to camo my stuff!!!


----------



## Benjidp (Oct 15, 2010)

So has the camo come in yet, and if so have you dipped anything yet?

Also for those of you that have jumped into this, what would you say the ballpark start-up costs were?


----------



## buckhunter80 (Dec 3, 2010)

A buddy of mine turn me on to this website to check out the diy camo dipping kits from timbers edge camo. I've looked at their website and the product looks very interesting. Anybody have any insight on them? www.timbersedgecamo.com is the site I am referring to if anyone is wondering which one I'm talking about. Btw, this site is really cool, for more than just archers. Lots of great topics! Can't believe I haven't seen this site before.


----------



## pse dad (Nov 21, 2009)

Has anyone bought the formula for activator off E-bay ?


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Yea, I hear it doesn't tell you how much of what to use to make it. Just what I heard.


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

ok guys the film finally came in!! ill be starting tomorrow. hoping it doesnt always take this long for them to ship th stuff but im just happy i finally got it.


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

dang this gonna take some time.. very hard at first...be back when i have it figured out!! hehe


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

i played around yesterday without a way to check the water temp and boy does it make things hard.. lol.. the film would just melt away when i pulled it out the water.. it may have stayed camo for 2 to 3 seconds max then just melted like a lighter was under it.. went and got myself a thermometer last night and ready to start today. i also think that i cut to many slits in the tape because the film expanded faster than i thought it should so im just going to keep playing around with small things till i figure this out. once i get the hang of it i will start posting pics. im sure ill be running into more problems so i will be posting all the things that can go wrong for those that are going to try this down the road. we can learn from my mistakes together.. lol..


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

Start on small things that dont take up alot of film material like a light switch cover...


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

hutch04 said:


> i played around yesterday without a way to check the water temp and boy does it make things hard.. lol.. the film would just melt away when i pulled it out the water.. it may have stayed camo for 2 to 3 seconds max then just melted like a lighter was under it.. went and got myself a thermometer last night and ready to start today. i also think that i cut to many slits in the tape because the film expanded faster than i thought it should so im just going to keep playing around with small things till i figure this out. once i get the hang of it i will start posting pics. im sure ill be running into more problems so i will be posting all the things that can go wrong for those that are going to try this down the road. we can learn from my mistakes together.. lol..


the water is too cold...i had the same problem with the first thing i dipped...I know exactly what you're talking about "lighter under it"...the water should be very warm to the touch. If that happens and the film disintegrates, DO NOT DIP the item...get the film out of there and use another piece after you heat the water up


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks ice! thats what i was hoping to hear. i guessed at the temp yesterday cause the them. i had didnt go low enough. today i have the right one so soon as im done with work im gonna try again. when i dipped the first cover i was dang this is sweet and easy then all of a sudden started melted.. lol.. its going to look amazing when its right. i know i have to order another roll now in case it takes to long for the shipment to come in. i was hoping to get a couple guns in the one roll but im goin to practice till its perfect so may take lil more film than i exspected. thanks guys. i cant wait to get it to stick so i can take pictures. excited!!!!!!! Happy CAMOing!!!


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

ok guys ive started the process.. its very simple once you get the temp of the water right. ive done outlet covers and a nextel phone clip. few things ive learn is after the item is being dipped as the film wraps around a piece that isnt flat you need to slow down and give the film some time to pull towards the rest of the item u want dipped or its going to be blank. i have some pictures and once i download from my iphone i will insert them here. almost forgot that once you take the this side up tape off remember how the film rolls off. i did one dip with the film upside down. wont work.. ha. ive very pleased with the outcome. also as i was cutting the film somethng had to get on the roll while on the table, i have spots sticking together causing me to have to work around the bad parts of the film. i will be ordering me some more this week so hopefully i can find a place that will ship faster than 5 weeks. lol.. Pics coming soon.


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

guess im dumb. i cant figure out how to post a pic on here. its normally easy so i must be missing something. sorry


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

http://


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

If u notice the tan part beside the clip I didn't slow down and allow the film to catch up. It's human nature to wanna go fast when u see the film expand so fast. You think your messing up but actually you'r not. Stay Goibg slow. The film will pull back in as the item is dipped. All the Pisses I done I still catch myself trying to hurry because I think the film is stretching to fast. I'm Going to do one more weird shape part just to get good at letting the film wrap around weird shapes so when I dip my guns it's all covered. My first outlet cover I messed up 2 times and when I actually got it to work I didn't re-prep it. I jus cleaned and dipped again so it's not perfect but the film stuck for the first time and it began the addiction. Lol.


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Liquid Concepts (Nov 24, 2010)

bhuntin said:


> I can get two five meter rolls for that price. I actually just received a 40 meter roll of that hard woods, And 50 meters of that grass pattern, dude the duck hunters love that grass pattern, They want their guns, truck interiors, and boat acc dipped in that grass. At 15 a meter, I would be better off getting sample rolls from TWN. Good luck hutch and keep me posted BH


Actually the price is not $15.00 a meter. The most you will pay is if you buy 5 meters of a film that is 1 meter wide. The price for it is $12.00 per meter. You can see my entire pricing guide on the attachment that I included in this post.

View attachment Liquid Concepts Price List.pdf


Also a word of warning, the companies that are selling the "Grass Pattern" and the "Hardwoods" patterns are not licensed dealers of Realtree. One thing to think about is, if they catch you with this film and you are using it for re-sale, they have the right to sue you for the royalties, penalties, rights, and pretty much whatever else they want from you. I checked into this by calling Realtree and there are only 2 companies that are "Authorized" to sell these patterns - Cubic North America and Immersion Solutions (if I remember right). Also some of you will think oh well they cant do that cause it says "Mat" 4 instead of "Max" 4; or it doesnt say "Realtree" on the print. You are wrong! They can sue you at the drop of a hat because it still copies their registered trademarked design as a whole! If you dont believe me or would like validation for the comments that I have said, please go to this link - 
http://www.realtree.com/company/partner-licensing-and-licensing-application - This will show the Licensing forum and phone number to contact Mr. Nolen Sweet. Nolen Sweet is over Realtree's Partner Licensing. I have talked to Nolen a few times about this matter (and getting fully licensed) and he will be more than happy to talk to anybody that calls with questions concerning the selling and distribution of Realtree's film.


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, it's a good thing that I don't sell film. I purchased these films from a guy that won't answer the phone anymore. Hell, I think he took all of his films off his web sight also. I purchased that hard woods film off of a guy on e-bay, from a guy that was having problems, and didn't think this process was worth the effort. No disrespect is intended here, I'm just stating the fact that these films were purchased from other people and I was not told of the copyright and licensing, I can not help what other people sell. In fact I sold these two films in question to another guy on e-bay! So they are his problem now! BH


----------



## Liquid Concepts (Nov 24, 2010)

bhuntin said:


> Well, it's a good thing that I don't sell film. I purchased these films from a guy that won't answer the phone anymore. Hell, I think he took all of his films off his web sight also. I purchased that hard woods film off of a guy on e-bay, from a guy that was having problems, and didn't think this process was worth the effort. No disrespect is intended here, I'm just stating the fact that these films were purchased from other people and I was not told of the copyright and licensing, I can not help what other people sell. In fact I sold these two films in question to another guy on e-bay! So they are his problem now! BH


Yes but Realtree can actually come after you as well, not just the guy that sold you the film. They can get anybody involved that even has possession of the film. Its kinda like illegal drugs, even if you bought it from some other guy, you still get in trouble if you are caught. Just food for thought for people dipping and selling the film. Is an extra $50 - $100 profit worth possibly losing your business and even sometimes personal assests over a print?

Also there is a new forum that has been started strictly for water transfer printing. It has alot of information about the process and such. If your having problems or wanting to know more information you can go to http://www.liquidconceptsus.com/phpBB3/ and just sign up and start asking questions and getting answers to your problems.


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

dang


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

way off subject here of my camo dipping, lol, but in my opinion drugs and film are different. if someone buys drugs they know its illegal. if someone buys film they have no clue whats illegal and whats not.. they are just getting something they like. but who am i to say whats right or wrong. lol.. i just want to dip my guns CAMO!! hehe..


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

nice job hutch. the pics look good for a beginner. wont be long and youll be dipping your guns like u want. lol..


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

LOL, Nice job hutch. Keep practicing and you will get better. Before long you will be seeing the outcome you are looking for! BH


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Hutc, looks like you are on the right path here. Keep practicing and before you know it you will be seeing the outcome you are trying to achieve! Bh


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey Hutch, on some items you may have to tape off one side and do a double dip! To do this you want to tape off one side of the item after you base paint it then dip the untaped side. After dipping, "gently pull" tape off while rinsing. After the item has dried, tape off the dipped side and then dip the other side. Just remember to pull tape gently while rinsing! BH


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey LC, pm sent.


----------



## Liquid Concepts (Nov 24, 2010)

hutch04 said:


> way off subject here of my camo dipping, lol, but in my opinion drugs and film are different. if someone buys drugs they know its illegal. if someone buys film they have no clue whats illegal and whats not.. they are just getting something they like. but who am i to say whats right or wrong. lol.. i just want to dip my guns CAMO!! hehe..


Yes that is true, I just wanted to try to forewarn people what they are buying might not be legit. Alot of people have bought from all these dealers before, just now that I found out that information, I figured it would be nice to let everybody know.


----------



## Liquid Concepts (Nov 24, 2010)

bhuntin said:


> Hey Hutch, on some items you may have to tape off one side and do a double dip! To do this you want to tape off one side of the item after you base paint it then dip the untaped side. After dipping, "gently pull" tape off while rinsing. After the item has dried, tape off the dipped side and then dip the other side. Just remember to pull tape gently while rinsing! BH


Yea BH is right. On most all of the gun stocks that I do, I tape them and dip each side of the stock individually. Also something that will save you some heartache is to use the blue painters tape instead of the white or green automotive tape. I have found that when this stuff gets wet for a short period of time (while rinshing), it literally falls right off the part! BH does some great work and Im sure you can learn alot from him or any of us here that has a background in the water transfer printing.


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks guys. i will try a double dip today after work to see how i do. i was hoping to get the stock in one dip but if im good enough at the double dip it will be the dafe route. thanks again. i havent rolled out the film to see how much i have but ive only used about one foot of it so hopefully i can dip my gun after all the practice.. hehe.


----------



## tigers46 (Aug 31, 2009)

I am assuming it's ok to dip a scope for a gun as long as I tape the lense?


----------



## Liquid Concepts (Nov 24, 2010)

tigers46 said:


> I am assuming it's ok to dip a scope for a gun as long as I tape the lense?


Every scope that I dip, I make my customers sign a scope waiver form because even though it says its "waterproof" doesnt mean that throughout its life, it hasnt gotten that one pinhole or crack in it and when I dip it, I get water in the lense of a $500-$1000 scope and now my customer is pissed that I ruined his scope... long story short, yes you can dip it but at your own risk and hopefully it will last the few seconds under the water.


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

i will be dipping everything. scope and all once i get it all correct. i will do a cheap scope first of course. lol.. my luck the better scope will be the one that leaks.. ha


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

LC do you sell the diy kits? i just looked at the concepts site and i really like the camo designs.


----------



## Liquid Concepts (Nov 24, 2010)

hutch04 said:


> LC do you sell the diy kits? i just looked at the concepts site and i really like the camo designs.


No we dont have any "kits" but we do offer all the film, activator, and other materials to perform the dipping. We are more of a bulk dealer so that is why our min. order is 5 meters of film and 1 gallon of activator where you only get 1 meter of film and a small rattle can of activator with most kits that are out there. Its a little more starting out to get into the dipping when going through us but it is worth it cause your material cost can be cut in half or more when you buy in bulk.


----------



## tigers46 (Aug 31, 2009)

Will advise about the scope. It is fairly new, about a year old and not a high dollar one so I guess if I screw it up no big deal, give me an excuse to go out and buy a new and better one!


----------



## Liquid Concepts (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah I saw the new scope that im getting next! 

Nikon Laser IRT Range Finding 4-12x42 Rifle Scope w/ Laser Rangefinder

That scope is so bad *****!! I would love to have one but the only thing is I have to somehow explain $700-$900 on just a scope to my other half!! lol


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

lol... tell me about it.. i keep mentioning a new scope and she says whats wrong with the one you got!!??? i then take her to the local bass pro and let her look through mine and then look through a new one. big difference but she says she dont see it.. lol... 

LC if the price is good id much rather buy in bulk. i have many people interested in me doing their guns. we have a pretty big hunting club and my camp was full of hunters watching me dip for the first time. when the phone clip came out the water they all wanted to bring rifles over then. ;lol... i tild them i had to get more film first cause this was for my rifle. ha. what is the cost for 5 meters? thanks.


----------



## Liquid Concepts (Nov 24, 2010)

hutch04 said:


> lol... tell me about it.. i keep mentioning a new scope and she says whats wrong with the one you got!!??? i then take her to the local bass pro and let her look through mine and then look through a new one. big difference but she says she dont see it.. lol...


I know what you mean!! I have found out that if you just tell her oh it was only a couple of hundred and you go ahead and buy it, then by the time she figures out it was a little bit more, you already have the scope and you just so happened to "lose" the receipt!! hahaha




hutch04 said:


> LC if the price is good id much rather buy in bulk. i have many people interested in me doing their guns. we have a pretty big hunting club and my camp was full of hunters watching me dip for the first time. when the phone clip came out the water they all wanted to bring rifles over then. ;lol... i tild them i had to get more film first cause this was for my rifle. ha. what is the cost for 5 meters? thanks.


Attached is a pricing list for my materials that I sell. If you have any questions please let me know.

View attachment Liquid Concepts Price List.pdf


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks ive sent you a PM. hoping to have more pics up this weekend..lol.. amazing how this stuff works!


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

ys ive got a simple question. ive looked ound at local places for etching primer. i was wondering whats the difference between the primer for cars and etching primer. nothing here really says etching. im going to baton rouge today and will search some more but thought id ask you guys cause its bothering me not knowing. lol.. im getting ready to do my turkey gun barrel and want to have everything jsut right.. thanks


----------



## Liquid Concepts (Nov 24, 2010)

hutch04 said:


> ys ive got a simple question. ive looked ound at local places for etching primer. i was wondering whats the difference between the primer for cars and etching primer. nothing here really says etching. im going to baton rouge today and will search some more but thought id ask you guys cause its bothering me not knowing. lol.. im getting ready to do my turkey gun barrel and want to have everything jsut right.. thanks


Etching primer is made more for bare metal. It holds on to the metal better and actually "etches" itself in so that way you get a better "hold" or "grip" on the metal. Primer is just about the same and dont get me wrong, you can use primer on bare metal as well but for the best results, etching primer and a sealer is the way to go. Primer is also used alot to fill in the small pin holes as well as have a good foundation for the paint to stick to. Hope that clears some of your questions up!


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks that nailed it. i wonder why napa and stores like that doesnt carry it. ill hit a few places in baton rouge. ill also be placing a order from you within a couple weeks. thanks for all the info. its nice having service like this. lol


----------



## Liquid Concepts (Nov 24, 2010)

Hay no problem. You might be looking in the wrong places as well. The etching primer and sealer that I use is made my dupont but they also make a rattle can etch primer and sealer as well. Most of the time any automotive store that sells the duplicolor paint cans will usually have a can or 2 of the etch primer and sealer. Its normally right beside the primers in the spray paint section of the store. Auto Zone, O'Reilly's, Advance Auto, Wal-mart, etc.... All those stores should have the spray paint version of it. If your wanting the sprayable version, I would think that any place that sells dupont, PPG, or any other automotive grade paint should be able to get it for you with no problem!

http://www.duplicolor.com/products/selfEtchingPrimer/ - Etch Primer

http://www.duplicolor.com/products/primerSealer/ - Primer Sealer


----------



## tigers46 (Aug 31, 2009)

How long does it take to rinse? I watched the vidoe and they never said. When I did my dash it seemed like I rinsed each peice about 15 min each? is that normal? I was using hot water, will the amount of time I spent rinsing effect the pattern at all?


----------



## Liquid Concepts (Nov 24, 2010)

tigers46 said:


> How long does it take to rinse? I watched the vidoe and they never said. When I did my dash it seemed like I rinsed each peice about 15 min each? is that normal? I was using hot water, will the amount of time I spent rinsing effect the pattern at all?


Depends on how hot the water is and also what kind of pressure you have at your wash station. If you spray it to much or with to much pressure, yes it will start to come off. Mainly if you run your hands gently over the pieces and get it to where you dont feel the "slimy" feel, your part is good. Also try to keep your pressure down on your water so it wont knock the print off.


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks LC. whats been your best seller in the camo design? yards camo patterns are very hard to choose from. ha.. so many nice looking designs i would like to have. i may be purchasing sooner than i expected. my dad is wanting his 30-06 done and is willing to pay for the next roll so im letting him look through your site and pick which one he wants. thanks again for the quick response and all the info is very helpful in getting this right.


----------



## tigers46 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thats kind of what I was doing, using hot tap water and just rinsing, wasn't touching and the pressure from the faucet. Just didn't know if there was a faster way, I just have to slow down and take my time, I like to get things done fast!


----------



## Liquid Concepts (Nov 24, 2010)

hutch04 said:


> thanks LC. whats been your best seller in the camo design? yards camo patterns are very hard to choose from. ha.. so many nice looking designs i would like to have. i may be purchasing sooner than i expected. my dad is wanting his 30-06 done and is willing to pay for the next roll so im letting him look through your site and pick which one he wants. thanks again for the quick response and all the info is very helpful in getting this right.


Best selling camo, I would say SKO-108, SKO-08, SKO-146, SKO-57, SKO-128, and maybe a few others. Those sell really good so check those out first and let me know what you think. 

SKO-08









SKO-57









SKO-108









SKO-128









SKO-146









I am also selling alot of the SKO-94 for some customers to do their Xbox 360controllers in for Modern Warfare (I think) or Call Of Duty or some game like that.


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks again.. im really liking the patterns. im having trouble deciding though.. lol.. im going to get the ones im trying to decide and get a vote going on what people perfer. hehe. thanks


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

sko-108 and sko-57. That sko 57 would be good for late season. If it only had a little more color to it I would dip my bow in it. They both look good either way.


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

i agree.. it would be nice o mix and match some of the colors.. i would like more leaves to a couple of the ones with tress and limbs. lol.. but they are some really cool ones to choose from for different times of the year.


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

That's something I have thought about myself. Seems like it would be time consuming, but hey it may look good.


----------



## fishbomb (Jan 22, 2009)

*got my dip kit for christmas*

I got @ different patterns with all the fixins for christmas. I started out small with switch plates, tools, and thermoses. this is very addicting!


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

yes it is!! lol..


----------



## RATZ370 (Nov 5, 2010)

i would really like to see sko57 on something. anyone have any pics of a dipped item in that color?


----------



## dmdshooter (Jun 3, 2007)

anyone know where I can get natural gear camo film other than buying the $100 kit with only 1 square meter. I would rather order the activator from liquid concepts but I saw they don't have natural gear camo, or i would order everything from them. I like the A-Tacs too but really looking for natural gear.


----------



## dmdshooter (Jun 3, 2007)

I watched the videos, and they were great and very informative. I noticed that when he cut the applied the tape and cut the film for the picture frame, he made a comment about "this side up" but in the video he placed the tape face down in the water but the other items were face up. Is there a difference?

Also, just for my info, does tape need to be everywhere you do not want the film, like inside the reciever of my shotgun or inside of fore end of stock. I wathced numerous videos and couldn't tell on the stocks? It didn't look like it.


----------



## countrykang8 (May 29, 2008)

Has anyone seen any videos of anyone actually dipping gun barrels? I have seen several videos of people dipping gun stocks and accessories, but no barrels. Please, post a link to the video if you have a chance.


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Barrels are easy to do! Plug up both ends, hold about a 30 degree angle, go in with one end, once about half way down bring other end down into film. Hope this helps,B


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

Might be easy for you to do bhuntin, but i have tried to dip a few small items and not had a 100% success. I have found that without air compressors and paint guns, and a real dip tank, without the proper tools it is hard to get consistant results. Those YouTube videos sure make it look easier than it really is.


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

As with any thing, the more you do something, the better you get! Any body can do this process, you just need the right tools and equipment. There are two co's that I will recommend, Liquid concepts, and hydrographics by design, these two co's will sell you the right equipment at a fraction of the cost of the big two,LP &
TWN. There is a forum on LC web page full of helpful info and Bryan the owner will be more than helpful!


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes, Liquid Concepts has a great selection of films. Their SKO-108 is great over a white base coat.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

tigers46 said:


> I am assuming it's ok to dip a scope for a gun as long as I tape the lense?


Find a cover, please do not put the sticky side of tape on yer lens...


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

hutch04 said:


> http://


What film and base coat is this?


----------

